# speedometer half lit at night?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

has anyone else had this problem or know of a solution?

suddenly last night when i turned on my lights, my speedometer cluster has only half the lights "lit up".

the 0-40 mph section is not lit up (or very dimly) but the rest seems to be fine

is my cluster bulb starting to die out or have i blew out a partial fuse or something?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

TRY THIS HIGH TECH PROCEDURE...
WITH THE LIGHTS ON STIKE DASH WITH FIST RIGHT ABOVE INSTURMENT CLUSTER DONT BE AFFRIAD TO HURT THE DASH, BUT DONT HURT YOUR HAND.
REPEAT IF NEEDED>
SERIUOSLY THIS WORKS A LOT MORE THAN YOU MIGHT THINK. 
IF THAT DOESNT AT LEAST GET IT TO FLICKER THEN THE NEXT STEP WOULD BE TO PULL THE BULB


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

ekizz said:


> has anyone else had this problem or know of a solution?
> 
> suddenly last night when i turned on my lights, my speedometer cluster has only half the lights "lit up".
> 
> ...


If it not the dim adjuster know then its a blowed bulb. Not that hard to fix.
Its harder to put the speedo cable back then it is to change the light.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Not that hard to take the instrument cluster out and change some bulbs. Should be a pretty easy fix. Just some screws here and there, and pop the thing out.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i have the same problem. two of the three lights that lights up the cluster burned out on mine. so i cant see how much gas i have or how hot the engine's running, unless i turn the dome light on


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

what is the model on the bulb needed for instrument cluster?


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

It is a bulb and socket assy thru Nissan, however the bulb is a small push in 14V-2WL. Nissan part number 24860-40F02, nissanparts2u.com has it for $10.41 :thumbup:


----------

